# beach tie down



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i guess i have to start a thread.

going to nags head NC in a few weeks with 2 dogs. they need to be on leash. i've only taken dogs to the beach for walks before. i want to chill in a chair and enjoy cold beer. i'm not holding the leashes the whole time. i'm thinking a tiedown post and 15ft training leashes. do these things work on the beach? will it pull right out? do i need the longest most expensive one? do they sell these items at walmart or is petco gonna rape me in price?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i've never used one of these devices in my life so i am clueless about them even without the beach part.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Let us know how this plan works and/or put it on youtube. Sorry, imagination gone wild


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Let us know how this plan works and/or put it on youtube. Sorry, imagination gone wild


yeah, i'll let you know if i lose my dog. i don't trust her recall.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There are the screw in type made specifically for sand.I used to have one.They work just fine and won't get pulled out.Got it at my local feed store,and they are a little priceyer than the run of the mill tie outs.
Another thing that works is two lengths of rebar pounded into the ground in an X shape.Just one will get yanked around until it's loose,but two does the trick.
Don't let your pups burn their paws on the hot sand


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Make sure you have an umbrella so they can get shade...have fun, I love me some beach time.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> There are the screw in type made specifically for sand.I used to have one.They work just fine and won't get pulled out.Got it at my local feed store,and they are a little priceyer than the run of the mill tie outs.
> Another thing that works is two lengths of rebar pounded into the ground in an X shape.Just one will get yanked around until it's loose,but two does the trick.
> Don't let your pups burn their paws on the hot sand


thanks. yeah, the corkscrew type is what i want. i would have no clue where to find rebar. if it's too hot for my skin on the beach, they aren't going on it. we'll chill early mornings and evenings. i'll check tractor supply first.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Walmart sells the screw in type anchors for a leash, they look pretty big but not sure how they hold in sand. I'd buy one off ebay that's made for sand. They sell them at the beach but they are over priced. I took my pup to Dewey Beach over 4th of July and had a great time. It was supposed to be leash only but there were not many people there so dogs were off leash most of the time. One thing you might want to be prepared for is if your dogs drink the salt water, my pup did and I'll just say it was not pretty, couldnt tell from a #1 or #2. She never did learn her lesson, just had to keep her occupied by playing fetch. Bring tons of water and have a great time!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I would not trust the more easily found tie-outs, especially in sand. A determined dog can easily pop them out of the ground - the last time my family ever used one (and it was pretty heavy duty) was with a 15lb Shih Tzu. She pulled it right out of the ground. That tie-out made specifically for sand sounds cool though! 

We love the beach, and if my dog needs to be tied, I prefer to just have a leash and tether it to my ankle - then I know she won't go anywhere without me!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd tie long lines to the chair. Even if you nod out from sun and fun you will surely wake up when they tip your buns right out of it. Ask me how I know:blush:


----------

